# Looking for electronics parts shop in downtown Montreal



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of an electronics parts shop in downtown Montreal?
A place where I can buy IC's transistors, resistors, switches etc.

The is a nice small but well stocked one on Queen street in Toronto, but I could never find anything equivalent in Montreal - preferably downtown.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know of any downtown - I do know of some around the big Orange ball....


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

On Decarie?

That's not bad - pretty easy to get to.
Any recommendations? I didn't think those places sold to individuals.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Active Electronic on Ferrier/Decarie (Naimur Metro)
http://www.active-tech.ca
I'd call first, they seemed a little limited* when I needed special fuses - they have another store in Mtl also.

I can't recall the name of the other store - it's besides the Kraft Plant on Devonshire - The guys at active tech recommended it...


----------



## xgoosex (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey,

I realize that this post is fairly old, but it's one of the first things that came up when I searched for "electronics montreal". If anyone is interested, I made a map of the electronics shops that I know of in Montreal. Here's the URL:

Google Maps


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah yes, complete with an accompanying map of Winnipeg. Very useful.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> Ah yes, complete with an accompanying map of Winnipeg. Very useful.


Map of the Peg????

I didn't know there was a Laurentian autoroute in Manitoba?

Electrosonic might be helpful. Electro Sonic - Distributor of Electrical and Electronic Components

I haven't been down to Active Surplus in a while, heard they moved and are a lot smaller now. Too bad as they had lots of neat stuff.

KW surplus in Kitchener is still pretty good and along the lines of Active, KW also used to sell scrap plexiglass and lucite which was handy for projects. They also sold lots of army surplus clothing like chemical warfare suits...

Sadly long gone was Forest City surplus in London Ont, one year they had a bunch of surplus AV Roe binders from the Arrow project. They also had the mechanical gorilla like Active.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Niteshooter said:


> Map of the Peg????


Yep, here's what the link takes me to:


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Something weird going on at your end SINC - when I click on the posted Google Map link, the Montreal map comes up and the location of the places I know is pretty accurate.


----------



## terminalcity (Aug 8, 2009)

It's strange that no one mentions this, althouhg it's in the google map posted above<:

Addison Electronique, 20eme Avenue near St Michel is by far the best supplier for passive comoponents, wire, connectors etc. 
Site internet Addison Electronique Ltd. Website

If you want semiconductors, the best source isn't local:
DigiKey Corp. | Electronic Components Distributor | Canada Home Page
They'll ship you a single transistor or a thousand, overnight for $8 brokerage and duty included form the US. MAke sure you use the Canadian site as the prices on it include duty and brokerage. Parts ordered before 7PM central ALWAYS arrive the next morning. Once you try it, you'll be addicted.


----------



## jagginess (Jan 16, 2010)

*Electronics on the Montreal Island*

thanks for the google maps link you made that was very helpful..

If anybody has further lists of stores, it would be great if they can add it here..

It would also be great if anybody found good online shops..I recently used futureelectronics.com but they charge 7 bucks international even though they're headquartered on the montreal island. I spend about an hour drive to Addison and they were all out of the part I needed .. 

I'm hoping that there's an electronic shop out there that allows to order online and allow a pickup but probably I'm dreaming.. Heck they already do this with domino pizza!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to ehMac Jagginess. 

Another new member, another dead thread. Beats me.


----------



## willi (Feb 17, 2012)

*electronic comps in Montreal*

...
If anybody has further lists of stores, it would be great if they can add it here..
...

electronics in Montreal:

Active on Pare, Abra on west end of decarie circle, Active east end (closed, I think?), Addison and Madisson, ones on 20th, accessible off Jarry, where its N of the 40, the other is in Laval, just across the Pont Viau, now on the west side, maybe two or three big blocks no of bridge

There is an RF/cable type place on the so shore just as you exit the tunnel on the right (west side) service road.

There is also a place on the no side of Brunswick just walking dist east of Sources, no of 40.

There is a component place in centre ville Valleyfield.

next known west is reset electronics in Ottawa, on Baxter, may have relocated or possibly closed.

There are also Future, Active, Arrow, Xilinx, all west island.

If after SMT, there the PnP places may also have stock (Digico on Industr in laval), AKT (exit Abra's parking lot, and cross the tracks (don't get hit by a train), start looking to your right side).

Finally there is a mail order outfit in NDG. barely west of Decarie, oh yeah, I almost forgot there is a RF connector place a bit north of them in NDG as well.


----------

